# Newbie both here and to being separated after 25 years. Not doing great



## Pinkbabs22 (11 mo ago)

Hi all. I finally 'accepted' my marriage was over in November. My husband wanted it, I felt no option but to go along. I've been with him since I was 17, over 25 years. We don't have kids. I feel like I've been dropped into someone else's life. Never been so low.

I have never had much confidence and the bit I did have has been obliterated.

Been living alone, over an hour from my friends, as I needed to offset petrol for my commute against rent, for 5 weeks. It feels surreal. I am really not doing well.

Any advice, good people?


----------



## Dillinger (12 mo ago)

No advice, other than to let you know that you have been heard, and things will get better. This forum is full of people with great advice who will chime in.


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

What she said, feel free to vent, here, and welcome. Get busy, indulge in hobbies and activities you haven't done in a while. Its not easy, you'll find yourself struggling, but you'll have to force yourself. Things will get better. Welcome to TAM and best of luck


----------

